# Low Motion Blur (ULMB, DyAc, Lightboost) - wer nutzt/mag es?



## PCGH_Manu (10. November 2017)

Moin zusammen,

bislang haben wir bei den Monitortests eine Low-Motion-Blur-Technik nur geringfügig berücksichtigt. Dadurch werden aber Schlieren bei Bewegungen nahezu vollständig eliminiert.

Für alle, die nicht wissen, was Low Motion Blur ist:
Zwischen jedem Frame fügt der Monitor ein schwarzes Bild ein. Dadurch wird es in Bewegungen schärfer, die Helligkeit insgesamt geringer. Ein 120-Hz-Bildschirm hat damit also eine Pseudo-240-Hz-Frequenz. Pseudo deshalb, weil jedes zweite Bild eben schwarz ist. Fast jeder G-Sync-Monitor kann das, Nvidia nennt das ULMB (Ultra Low Motion Blur) bzw.  früher auch Lightboost. Jeder Hersteller nennt das anders, BenQ etwa Dynamic Accuracy (DyAc), und aktuelle Samsung-Monitore verstecken die Funktion unter "Reaktionszeit", wo die meisten Monitore ein Overdrive haben. Wie dieses auch wird dadurch praktisch die Reaktionszeit verkürzt.

- Vorteil: Nahezu keine Schlieren in schnellen Bewegungen
- Nachteil: Bild flimmert, ist also nicht mehr "flicker free", außerdem nicht mit Free-/G-Sync kompatibel

Sehr gut ausführlich erklärt und dargestellt hier: Motion Blur Reduction (ULMB, LightBoost, etc)  |  Blur Busters

Da ich das selbst nicht nutze, würde interessieren, ob die Technik euch interessiert. Also ob oder wann ihr sie nutzt und was ihr generell davon haltet. Ich überlege, mir das in der Praxis an aktuellen Panels anzuschauen und dem einen Artikel im Heft zu widmen. Also sagt mir bitte, was ihr von Low Motion Blur haltet.

Gruß
Manu


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2017)

Nix, ich kauf mir keinen flimmerfreien Monitor, um dann wieder ein flimmern einzuschalten.
Für die die es brauchen mag das toll sein, aber wer tränende Augen, Kopfschmerzen etc von sowas kriegt, ist froh wenn er einen flimmerfreien Monitor hat.


----------



## 0ssi (10. November 2017)

Da eine Blur Reduction nicht zusammen mit FreeSync und G-Sync funktioniert könnte man die Technik eigentlich einstampfen aber da es auch Leute gibt die ohne Sync zocken
weil auf Monitoren mit mehr als 60Hz das Tearing nicht mehr so deutlich sichtbar ist, bekommen die damit natürlich gerade auf einem VA Panel ein klareres Bild bei Bewegung.
Man darf aber nicht vergessen, daß durch die pulsierende Hintergrundbeleuchtung die Helligkeit etwa halbiert wird, also HDR wird damit wohl erst einmal nicht machbar sein.


----------



## Grestorn (10. November 2017)

Das Problem ist, dass man erst im Treiber GSync abschalten muss, ein Umschalten am Monitor ist nicht (mehr) möglich. Früher war das, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, am Monitor umschaltbar. Ich werde es mal ne Weile testen, ich hatte ganz vergessen, dass mein Monitor das kann


----------



## 0ssi (10. November 2017)

Früher musste man sogar erst im Treiber von 144 auf 120Hz stellen um ULMB nutzen zu können. Bei den aktuellen Modellen geht es scheinbar auch mit 144Hz oder der Monitor schaltet automatisch runter.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. November 2017)

Ich meine, dass man Low Motion Blur immer im Monitor umschalten muss. Ob man dann aber noch extra G-Sync softwareseitig deaktivieren muss, glaube ich nicht. Könnta nu auch nicht beschwören, bin nu nicht mehr im Büro ums zu testen 

Die Helligkeit wird nicht unbedingt halbiert. Die PWM ist bei jedem Modell anders. Manche bieten das auch gestuft an. Habe noch kein Modell getestet, das mit LMB zu dunkel war.


----------



## claster17 (10. November 2017)

Ich muss nach wie vor manuell auf 120Hz runter, im Treiber auf ULMB umstellen und am Bildschirm ULMB einschalten. Das ganze ist viel zu umständlich, daher immer 165Hz G-Sync bzw. nur 165Hz in CSGO.

Der Effekt von ULMB ist insbesondere hier sehr deutlich:
UFO Test: Photo


----------



## 0ssi (10. November 2017)

Bei meinem alten Philips 272G musste ich die Helligkeit voll aufdrehen damit das Bild mit ULMB so hell war wie normal mit 50 und auf einem eh schon schnellen TN Panel wirkt ULMB nur minimal.
Beim Eizo FG2421 mit Sharp VA Panel war der "Klarheit Effekt" deutlicher. Ach genau, die nannten es Turbo 240Hz. Wäre interessant zu wissen wer die Technik damals überhaupt erfunden hatte.


----------



## claster17 (10. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wäre interessant zu wissen wer die Technik damals überhaupt erfunden hatte.



Ich denke, dass Nvidia mit Lightboost für 3D Vision zuerst kam. Erst später kam man auf die Idee, dass das auch positive Effekte außerhalb von 3D hat.


----------



## 0ssi (10. November 2017)

Klingt logisch und dann ergibt auch der Begriff Lightboost Hack einen Sinn weil das war glaube schon ULMB nur halt noch nicht offiziell !?


----------



## R47 (14. November 2017)

ULMB ist zwar schon länger am Markt und wird ab und zu immer mal wieder erwähnt, aber einen wirklich guten Test gibt es glaube ich noch nicht.
Selbst wenn es nur eine Seite im Heft wird, bin dafür  
Gerne auch mit 1000FPS Video um den Effekt besser zu sehen.


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2017)

Für mich 'fühlt' sich ULMB anders an, ich erkenne also schon einen Unterschied. Aber ich bin generell eher unempfindlich gegen Schlieren (weil ich auch nicht so sehr die schnellen Shooter spiele), deswegen bringt mir das nicht so viel. Für mich ist ULMB also keine sinnvolle Funktionen, zumindest nicht auf meinem Asus ROG PG278Q.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. November 2017)

Ich nutze ULMB fast immer. Auch wenn ich mir manchmal nur denke das das Bild dann besser ist. G-Sync hat eher nicht so den starken Effekt. Dann doch lieber ULMB Der acerxb270hu macht allerdings grade Reperaturpause.

Deshalb steht derzeit ein uralter Acer mit nur 75hz auf dem Tisch, welcher leider kein ULMB kann.


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2017)

ULMB und Gsync machen auch zwei völlig unterschiedliche Sachen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (14. November 2017)

Trotzdem wäre die Vereinbarkeit beider Techniken wohl der Heilige Gral der Monitor-Features


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Trotzdem wäre die Vereinbarkeit beider Techniken wohl der Heilige Gral der Monitor-Features



Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das funktionieren kann. Pulsieren mit variabler Geschwindigkeit ohne dass die Helligkeit fluktuiert? Das stelle ich mir ausgesprochen schwierig vor.


----------



## R47 (15. November 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Trotzdem wäre die Vereinbarkeit beider Techniken wohl der Heilige Gral der Monitor-Features



Reaktionsfreudigere Panels und >480Hz dann könnte man auf G-Sync verzichten


----------



## PaynEE (8. Januar 2018)

Bei Spielen, wo 100+ FPS dauerhaft drin sind, wird direkt LMB angeschaltet und G/FreeSync ausgestellt. Bei neueren Titeln bei der die Grafikkarte in die Knie geht und nicht mehr konstant mehr als 100 FPS Schaft wird bei mir LMB ausgestellt und wieder mit G/FreeSync gespielt.. wobei ich aber die ganzen LMB-Techniken dem gesynce vorziehe!

Ob's dann flimmert.. was fürs menschliche Auge eh nicht sichtbar ist (wohl aber bei manchen das Gehirn auf Dauer nicht mitmacht) interessiert mich herzlich wenig. Hab damals an Röhrenmonitoren keine negativen Effekte auf mich gespürt und an meinem alten Monitor den ich 7 Jahre benutzt habe der nicht "flicker free" ist auch nicht.
Dabei sitze ich mehrere stunden täglich am PC.

Mit LMB ist Spielen deutlich besser als ohne... wobei die Kombi mit Sync wohl echt das Nonplusultra wäre.


----------



## Ion (8. Januar 2018)

Mein Eizo kann das auch, "simulierte 240Hz" - das Bild ist dann aber tatsächlich scharf, egal wie schnell eine Bewegung ist.
Seeehr nett bei schnellen Shootern wie Overwatch


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2018)

PaynEE schrieb:


> Ob's dann flimmert.. was fürs menschliche Auge eh nicht sichtbar ist (wohl aber bei manchen das Gehirn auf Dauer nicht mitmacht) interessiert mich herzlich wenig. Hab damals an Röhrenmonitoren keine negativen Effekte auf mich gespürt und an meinem alten Monitor den ich 7 Jahre benutzt habe der nicht "flicker free" ist auch nicht.
> Dabei sitze ich mehrere stunden täglich am PC.


Warum wir von Pulsweitenmodulation (PWM) Kopfweh bekommen - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Mal was zum lesen für dich.


----------

